# All About Flavour!



## Bazzerk (12/11/18)

Hi all,

A-Grade noob here!

Currently using a Vaporesso VECO Solo Plus but finding that whilst it's great at cloud production, I'm not getting great flavour? Unsure if I am just getting bad e-juice recommendations whenever I visit a store or if the VECCO tank/EUC coils are just not that good?

Still too green to move onto a mod with more than "one button" and happy to stick with sub-ohm pen-style setups for now. Suggestions on kits that deliver good flavour? Do I just change the tank setup? Or do I pull up my big girl pants and look at a mod with variable wattage (again, suggestions on starter devices?)

Cheers for now...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (12/11/18)

Hi @Bazzerk.

Welcome to the forum and do enjoy it.

Please do introduce yourself here :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-562

There are quite a lot of guys that will be more than willing to answer your questions..

Just from my side if you decide to go the new mod route, do some research on devices that you like.

A really great little device with wattage settings is the Vaporesso Swag Kit.

I can also maybe suggest to contact @Martin Narainsamy or @KZOR or @Daniel as they have done their fair share of device reviews.

Regarding juice flavour, I do reviews myself and you are more than welcome to PM me 

PS we all start somewhere...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/11/18)

Get those big girl pants on!.... And welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (12/11/18)

I would recommend the ceramic coils for the Veco Solo, they make a huge difference with regards to flavour.
If you are looking for a new all in one setup, the Uwell Nunchako... great flavour, and the mod section can be used with other tanks should you decide to use another in future. Price point also decent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (12/11/18)

Also tagging uncle @Rob Fisher on the ceramic coils , he;s tried most of them so can give better advise.

As for a mod , a lot of options .... the Nunchaku mentioned above is a POS IMO , cheaply made and have heard of a few ppl complain they just stop working after a few months. Just my 2 c obviously nothing towards the OP

Depends all on your coils you using , most AIO devices these days cater for it's respective tank/dripper/MTL device that accompanies it. Also depends on vaping style , lower watts = MTL (more tighter cigarette like draw) or higher watts = those stupid SMOK V8 what what jobbies to blow HUGE clouds bro ..... 
So mods I'd recommend : 
Pico (get the bigger 21700 one for 24mm tanks) 
Pulse 80W , yes it's a squonker mod but you can use it as a normal mod and when you eventually move to other attys you already have a mod  

I have not really reviewed any AIO devices so can;t really comment , but if you want to go the rebuildable route just get a Pulse 80W + Recurve RDA you'll never look back ....

P.S I am NOT the person to talk to abour RTA's as I have had my fill with them ... or shall I say leak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/18)

I would agree with @Brommer! Vaporesso ceramic coils are the best of the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brommer (12/11/18)

If your looking beyond "pen" kits and possible future expansion in you vaping arsenal (without breaking the bank), check out the Polar/Armour Pro/Luxe starter kits. It just depends on what size, battery capacity, looks, you are after. It's all subjective.
Vaporesso really makes quality products... IMO
Good luck and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/11/18)

Vaporesso's ceramic coils are excellent. If you're vaping bakery/desserts, try out their mesh coils. I prefer mesh over ceramic when it comes to bakery and desserts and I prefer ceramic when it comes to fruits/menthols

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/11/18)

I also love flavour - THAT to me is what vaping is all about and the iJust3 (used with the multihole, mesh coils) gives phenomenal flavour - so much so that after buying my first one, I bought another two, plus extra batteries for all three. 

It's a get-up-and-go mod - one on/off button, no variable wattage. But FLAVOUR!!!! WOW!!!

Here's a link to my review:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-ijust-3-with-ello-duro-atomizer-–-review.t50021/

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/11/18)

Hooked said:


> I also love flavour - THAT to me is what vaping is all about and the iJust3 (used with the multihole, mesh coils) gives phenomenal flavour - so much so that after buying my first one, I bought another two, plus extra batteries for all three.
> 
> It's a get-up-and-go mod - one on/off button, no variable wattage. But FLAVOUR!!!! WOW!!!
> 
> ...


I absolutely love these devices. If you get rid of one I am first in line


----------



## Hooked (12/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> I absolutely love these devices. If you get rid of one I am first in line



Get rid of one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (13/11/18)

Hooked said:


> Get rid of one?
> 
> View attachment 151191


I know lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

